# wed morning fish



## hyde (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey all I'm heading out early morning wed around sun up Brighton area if anyone's interested pm me and I'll give u times and launch place will be drifting baits for whiting and flathead.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck i have been wanting to try for flattys. Wish I was there and look forward to hearing about the flathead sucess.


----------

